

Ask HN: What is your go to open source role model project for learning? - eranation

Since there is no guarantee that there is a correlation between a popular open source project and a well written one, I wanted to ask: when you want to know how to do things right, how to write code that will be both elegant, fast, readable, with good architecture, and good conventions, where do you go to for learning by example?
======
codegeek
I am playing with Flask framework (Python) and love reading the source code. I
think it is well designed.

